# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  والذي نفسي بيده ما دعى بها مؤمن إلا فرج الله عنه

## احمد ابو انس

والذي نفسي بيده ما دعى بها مؤمن إلا فرج الله عنه , المقصود دعوة ذي النون. 
هل ورد هذا اللفظ عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

روى الحاكم في ((المستدرك)) (4121)، وقال: «هَذَا حَدِيثٌ صَحِيحُ الْإِسْنَادِ وَلَمْ يُخَرِّجَاهُ»، ووافقه الذهبي، والبيهقي في ((الشعب)) (611)، وغيرهما، وصححه الألباني في ((صحيح الجامع)) (3383).
عن سعد ابن أبي وقاص قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: " دَعْوَةُ ذِي النُّونِ الَّتِي دَعَا بِهَا فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ، لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ، لَمْ يَدْعُ بِهَا مُسْلِمٌ فِي كُرْبَةٍ إِلَّا اسْتَجَابَ اللهُ لَهُ ".
وفي لفظ عند الحاكم (1864) عن سعد رضي الله عنه أيضا:
«أَلَا أُخْبِرُكُمْ بِشَيْءٍ إِذَا نَزَلَ بِرَجُلٍ مِنْكُمْ كَرِبٌ، أَوْ بَلَاءٌ مِنْ بَلَايَا الدُّنْيَا دَعَا بِهِ يُفَرَّجُ عَنْهُ؟» فَقِيلَ لَهُ: بَلَى، فَقَالَ: " دُعَاءُ ذِي النُّونِ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ ".
وفي لفظ عند ابن السني في ((اليوم والليلة)) (343):
" إِنِّي لَأَعْلَمُ كَلِمَةً لَا يَقُولُهَا مَكْرُوبٌ إِلَّا فَرَّجَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ: كَلِمَةُ أَخِي يُونُسَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ: {فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ}.

----------


## ياسر ابوزيد

صلى الله على محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم

----------

